# Belcanto style singing



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

I have been reading some stuff about belcanto-style singing. Just to check if I'm right I hope some belcanto-style specialists can confirm if I'm right or wrong with the examples I give.

first 2 examples are Debussys' Chansons De Bilitis. First one to my ears is not belcanto (which I prefer in this case) second one is Belcanto to my ears.

second 2 examples is Händels' lascia ch'io pianga both more or less belcanto style but Bartoli more belcanto then the other one.

Any promotors/haters of belcanto style?

Debussy









Händel


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Maybe an even more dramatic example of Belcanto style?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't see any connection here to what I understand "bel canto" to mean. What does it mean to you?


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

the purpose of my thread is figuring out what Bel canto means to me, so I'm not exactly sure yet what it means to me.

But this is wiki
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bel_canto


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> I don't see any connection here to what I understand "bel canto" to mean.


So I understand that none of my examples is considered "bel canto" ?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

In these two videos some of the greatest Bel Canto singers of the last 6 decades discuss what it is with examples: Horne, Sutherland, and Pavarotti. You can't do better than this.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

All you need to know about Bel Canto and Bel Canto singing..


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> In these two videos some of the greatest Bel Canto singers of the last 6 decades discuss what it is with examples: Horne, Sutherland, and Pavarotti. You can't do better than this.


Best post of the day.


----------



## aricat (Feb 28, 2017)

Bel Canto A History of Vocal Pedagogy, by James A. Stark, is one of the definitive books on this subject. It provides both a historical and scientific context to the term.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

aricat said:


> Bel Canto A History of Vocal Pedagogy, by James A. Stark, is one of the definitive books on this subject. It provides both a historical and scientific context to the term.


Very good advice.


----------

